
Japan's pitch free data flows faces uphill G20 battle amid 'splinternet' fears - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/06/27/business/tech/japans-pitch-free-data-flows-trust-faces-uphill-battle-g20-amid-splinternet-fears/
======
rjvehn
I wonder how this relates to federated learning? [0]

[0]: [https://federated.withgoogle.com/](https://federated.withgoogle.com/)

